# Compaq Presario F500 Audio Driver Problem



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi There,

I have sccessfully downgraded my laptop from vista to xp with some help from BCCOMP.

However, I have just noticed that when I plug my headphones into the speaker jack the onboard speaker still operates at the same time as the headphones. Not sure if this is a hardware setting or driver problem but I did not have this issue with the laptop prior to the downgrade.

Thanks in advance for any help! I have attached my hardware listing and media settings FYI.

Thanks,

Mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Mick,

I have link the other tread that I helped you on:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-presario-f500-xp-downgrade-352039.html

I am not sure what audio driver you installed as it was not posted in the original thread

What Audio Driver did you install?

I hope it was this one:

AUDIO:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
REBOOT.

Uninstall the driver you installed
Go to Add/Remove program and uninstall Conexant HD audio if it is there.
Then go to the Device Manager and uninstall the conexant HD audio under sound.

Reboot the computer.
If the New Hardware Wizard appears select Cancel.
Install the above driver following the directions given.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bill, yes that's the driver I already have installed. Do I need to unstall and reinstall it?

Mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mick,

I looked through the other threads you have done with (Brow96).
I see where he gave you directions to install this audio driver:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34386.exe

Did you remove this driver, before installing the one I gave you?
It maybe conflicting.

It is not the same driver as I have posted.
The name maybe the same (Conexant), but it is not the same driver.

I would uninstall the driver you have installed
Go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall the Conexant Audio Driver/Program
Then go to the Device Manager under sound and remove the Conexant audio.

Then install this driver Manually:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
REBOOT.

See if this resolves the issue.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

